# Vizslas Rock the All breed competition world!



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

The AKC National Gundog Championship was held at Branched Oak, Nebraska this past week. This is a National level, All pointing breed one hour walking Championship event. I don't know what the total entry was - but I seem to recall at least 24 braces. This event draws multiple breed National Field Champions and breed National Gundog Champions. It is the who's who of AKC Field trial competitors. Even had a visit by world renowned Delmar Smith.

Brace #15, "Kota" a Vizsla Owned and Handled by Jody Beckley held this year's Champion. With 7 finds, "Kota was on a bird finding mission" per the AKC scribe notes.
It doesn't stop there, Jody Beckley also owns "Kinze" who took fourth in this prestigious event!
Vizslas took two of the four placements, beating out English Pointers, German Shorthairs, German Wirehairs, etc! 
Huge Congratulations to "Kota", who Jody affectionately calls "Squirt".

Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's R bird finding machines - a well kept secret - good or bad - with more in the field - this will happen more in the future - 4 PIKE & me !!! HUNT THEM if lucky enough 2 own 1 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's fanatic.
They have to be so proud of their dogs performances.
Way to show em how its done Southwind.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Ken, I heard that one dog had twelve finds. I also see that the winner had 7 seven finds.

What are your thoughts on the number of finds, or rather, the number of birds put out? 

To have that many finds and withstand that much pressure is impressive, that's for sure. 

12 finds in an hour is one every five minutes. How can a dog be seen applying itself, (through no fault of the dog/or handler) Of course, that dog wasn't used, from what I understand. 

It can be a real thin line between an Easter Egg hunt and a field trial. I wasn't there, so I can't comment on the bird placements or anything of that nature. 

And this is nothing to diminish the accomplishments of the field trial, the participants or the dogs. All of them deserve a hearty congratulations.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bird buildup has always been a problem 4 PIKE - on 1 AKC run he pointed 6 birds before we got 2 the bird field - the carry over the next day was scary - did not think we would ever get to the bird field - one club we belong 2 clears the field after each run in their fun trials - could not do this with a full book - not enough time - the UFTA club we run at fits PIKE's hunting style better - out of the blind and right into the field - bird build up helps because most runs are won on time in and out of the field - all trials are fun for us - wild birds is where PIKE SHINES


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is just my opinion, and it goes without saying I have very little experience in competing with my dog.
I love to see a dog make a run, with such style you can't take your eyes off them. Even if they have fewer finds, they are still the dog to watch.

I was kind of dishearten at one of Cash's runs in a NSTRA trial (scored differently than FTs) before, I had to remind myself he is a hunting dog first. Scenting conditions were horrible, and many of the braces before him had went birdless. There was a build up of birds in the field when it was his turn to run. 
It didn't take long for him to slow up his run, and tighten up his pattern. He figured out how to find birds by leaving no clump of grass unchecked.
He then proceeded to clean the field of birds, while his brace mate had two unproductive points and could only get credit for the backs. After his run I was met by many other members, congratulating me on the awesome finds he had pulled off under horrible conditions. They didn't understand why I wasn't ecstatic over such a high score.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wild or Trial - when looking 4 a well bred V - it all comes down 2 this - pedigree - pups that have been proven in the field - the cost of running a pup is off the charts - not being a breeder I do it 4 fun - pup & me - well bred pups from well bred breeders ( they care ) is the place to find your next or first V !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Ken, I agree completely. I'm sure the championship was a very well run event. And I'm not sure, but if it was just a single course event, then with such a large event and the birds holding over from the days prior...... Lot of birds. 
The Beckley's sure are nice folks, and I'm glad they did so well. 

Your example with Tessa would have frustrated me. Especially at a HB trial, but that's the breaks...
Too often, people place too much emphasis on the birds.... They are just a part of the complete package.


----------

